# Sensitive men's health issue



## Trescothick

I was in Japan for about 6 month in 2010-11. During that time, I seemed to always be fighting smegma build up on my penis. After I went home to Australia the problem went within about a week. I came back to Japan at the start of last month and the problem is back already. I have researched usual websites, so I know what it is, but can't find any reason why this should occur to me only here in Japan but not back home. 

I am in my mid 40's, I bathe daily and do not use soap on my penis, as recommended by the aforementioned sites. I was wondering whether any other guys had had this problem, or whether anyone had any theories on it which aren't just taken from a Google search!

Thanks.


----------

